# potency problems!!!!!



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

I have been trying to research this for a while, but nobody seems to ever mention it.  I have grown about 6 different times from begining to end and I keep having this problem...The plants look great, produce wonderfull looking buds that are full of what appears to be resin glands and then once dryed I smoke it and it is no good!  I have two 400w HPS lights that I run in combination with 4 65w compact flouros (two with each hps).  I use very good quality soil and seem to fertilize the plants very well(no yellowing or spots or anything).  I also keep a fan on the plants at all times when they are big enough to handle the breeze...I keep 6 plants under each combination of lights about 1'3" away.  I also have an intake fan bringing air from outside and an outtake fan pumping it out.  The temp in my room is in the upper 60's in the dark and in the upper 70's in the light.  I check the ph of all the plants regularly and its about 6.75.  The humidity in my room is about 50%.  The seeds that I purchased were purchased in amsterdam when I went over there and they were from green house seeds and dr atomic.  I am about to give up since I have spent a lot of money and time with no success, so this is my last resort...Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

wow jayra...that happens to be something that happened to me. but the cause of my defect was cutting it before it was ripe. its a fruit man.

 i dont konw what else to tell you other that sorry bout your luck.

 peace.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 2, 2008)

Nothing wrong with your plants at all, the problem is you, your not harvesting when the trichomes are amber, your simply cutting her down too early.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 2, 2008)

Have you got any light leaks?


----------



## POTUS (Mar 2, 2008)

JayRa said:
			
		

> The plants look great, produce wonderfull looking buds that are full of what appears to be resin glands and then once dryed I smoke it and it is no good!


 
How much area are you covering with those lights, in square feet?

What nutrients are you using?

What lighting schedule did you use?

Did you use a dark period before harvesting?

How long did you have the plants in vegetative cycle?

How long did you flower?

What color were your thricomes when you harvested?

Once you answer ALL of those questions, we can use that information to base a proper answer to your question.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 2, 2008)

JayRa said:
			
		

> I have been trying to research this for a while, but nobody seems to ever mention it. I have grown about 6 different times from begining to end and I keep having this problem...The plants look great, produce wonderfull looking buds that are full of what appears to be resin glands and then once dryed I smoke it and it is no good! I have two 400w HPS lights that I run in combination with 4 65w compact flouros (two with each hps). I use very good quality soil and seem to fertilize the plants very well(no yellowing or spots or anything). I also keep a fan on the plants at all times when they are big enough to handle the breeze...I keep 6 plants under each combination of lights about 1'3" away. I also have an intake fan bringing air from outside and an outtake fan pumping it out. The temp in my room is in the upper 60's in the dark and in the upper 70's in the light. I check the ph of all the plants regularly and its about 6.75. The humidity in my room is about 50%. The seeds that I purchased were purchased in amsterdam when I went over there and they were from green house seeds and dr atomic. I am about to give up since I have spent a lot of money and time with no success, so this is my last resort...Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
What strains?? How long do you flower?? Do You use a scope to check the trichs??


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey there JayRa,

   First thing right off the batt allow us to welcome you, :welcome:

  We do have some great growers in here that could probably grow using asphalt as their medium, LOL  Take a few moments to cruise through the site rules, so you don't accidently set yourself up, pull up a comfy chair, and chill.
 I see that you got a small list of questions from the group here. Try your best to answer openly and honestly cause these wonderful folks don't look down their noses at you or anyone else, they really do care. 
  They are very good at what they do, and you stand to gain with them.
Good Luck, and be sure to bring a good sense of the Ha-Ha with you.
 Again we welcome you, and we'll smoke one in your honor.
:48:
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 2, 2008)

With all that was stated in the beginning it sounds like you might need to get yourself a 30x or better microscope to view your trichs and go for 50/% cloudy to 50/% amber to get the desired results all fruits and vegetables have a window of opportunity to get the best harvest.  Don't give up just gain a little more patience which it seems you already have to get this far.  I hope this pic helps .


----------



## headband (Mar 2, 2008)

that setup sounds like it should be cranking out the dank buds. Get your self a jewelers loope to check out the trichs, are you drying in a dark place, brown bagging, and curing? I would suggest a 3-4 week cure.


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Mar 2, 2008)

I would say it's definantly the time of harvest. Like others have said make sure to look at the trichomes with a magnifying glass and if you want that couchlock high harvest when most of the triches are amber and cloudy. You may be harvesting too early or too late. Most crops will need 8 weeks in flowering stage. But ALWAYS look at triches to be sure cuz every strain is a lil different.


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry for not answering sooner but my inlaws were here...The strains that I have tried to grow are white widow, both from bcbuddepot and from dr atomic, also northern lights from dr atomic, northern lights x blueberry from dr atomic, and big bang from green house seeds.  The growing area was a large room (11'x11'), but the area actually covered by each light configuration was six 5 gallon pots maybe a foot in diameter (area covered by each set of lights was 3'x2').  I have a scope and I made sure that the trichomes were starting to turn amber. As for the Q's about light leek it is minimal due to the fact that the pots are very close toghether and any light that is not direct shouldn't have that big of an impact...also my walls are covered by that insulating material that has a foil like layer that is very reflective.  The nutrients I used were just miracle grow for the veg stage and miracle grow flowering for the flowering cycle.  I veg'd them untill they were all about 5' tall (4-5months) @ 18h light and then flowered them for the necessary 7-8week period @ 12h of light, but my main way of telling if they were done or not was the trichome color.


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks again for all you guys' help


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

as for the curing q, I start by letting it dry in a dark place with good air flow for 2 weeks...maybe test a bit...then let it cure in jars for another 2 weeks...then test it...and I have to smoke almost a full 8th to get even a slight buzz, and I don't know if that is from all the smoke and lack of oxygen to my brain or from thc


----------



## POTUS (Mar 2, 2008)

JayRa said:
			
		

> The growing area was a large room (11'x11'), but the area actually covered by each light configuration was six 5 gallon pots maybe a foot in diameter (area covered by each set of lights was 3'x2').


 
I think I may see the answer. Two 400 watt lights will cover an area about half the size you had. You need at least 3,000 lumens per/square foot of plant canopy.

Before going any further, EXACTLY how many square feet of area were your plants covering. Look at the area, remember how big they were at they're largest and measure it with a tape measure for lenth and width.

Mutiply the length times the width.

I think you had way less light than you needed.


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

I believe my bulbs are rated to produce 53000 lumens per sq ft each and the added lumens from the fluros at 8000 would put me at about 69000 lumens per sq foot for each of the two 'clusters' , which by george servantes book is plenty of light to produce at least decent pot...I'm an engineer so I'm pretty sure when I designed the room I calculated this accurately...not trying to say that you dont know what you're talking about or anything, because obviously I'm the one with the problem......dimensions of the canopy are the same 2'x3' under each set of lights... and the light is located a foot above the canopy...


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

also I regularly rotated my plants so that every 3 days they were in the 'brightest' area....man you guys should see how disapointing it is when you have a over 2 pounds of great looking pot that is worthless....


----------



## Thorn (Mar 2, 2008)

man thats weird! Sounds like you did everything right!! And all strains were like this?


----------



## headband (Mar 2, 2008)

i used a 400hps in an attic, lots of light leaks, and my bud was definitely somkable, but only 2 plants. you vegged 5 feet tall? or 5 inchs(4-5)monthss is wayy way to long. I now think its the light, if you vegged your plants 5 ft, cus they would have to be spread out pretty well, and 6 of them would need a lot of space, 2 400's sure isnt enough of that big of plant and space. but u could of veg till 5 in, but then you got a problem, 5 months for a 5 in tall plant??


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

they sure were....I've even attempted growing a single plant under one of these light arrangements and nothing


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> i used a 400hps in an attic, lots of light leaks, and my bud was definitely somkable, but only 2 plants. you vegged 5 feet tall? or 5 inchs(4-5)monthss is wayy way to long. I now think its the light, if you vegged your plants 5 ft, cus they would have to be spread out pretty well, and 6 of them would need a lot of space, 2 400's sure isnt enough of that big of plant and space. but u could of veg till 5 in, but then you got a problem, 5 months for a 5 in tall plant??


 
they were about 4' with the pots added to that height, so maybe 2' 8" plants


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

I guess another thing that I forgot to mention was that the six plant configuration only lasted until preflowering...I removed all males and was left with 8 total plants......


----------



## POTUS (Mar 2, 2008)

JayRa said:
			
		

> I believe my bulbs are rated to produce 53000 lumens per sq ft each and the added lumens from the fluros at 8000 would put me at about 69000 lumens per sq foot for each of the two 'clusters' , which by george servantes book is plenty of light to produce at least decent pot...I'm an engineer so I'm pretty sure when I designed the room I calculated this accurately...not trying to say that you dont know what you're talking about or anything, because obviously I'm the one with the problem......dimensions of the canopy are the same 2'x3' under each set of lights... and the light is located a foot above the canopy...


 
First, I'll give you my credentials. I've been growing pot for more than 40 years. This includes both outside and inside dirt grows and more than 25 years of growing world class weed indoors using Hydroponics.

There is no doubt about my knowing what I'm talking about. There are plenty of growers here that can vouch for my abilities.

The lumen rating of your bulbs isn't per/square foot. It's how many lumens are output in total. It seems that you have 69,000 lumens TOTAL, not per/square foot. If I follow you, you have 8,000 lumens of florescent light on each of the 2' x 3' areas as well.

You have two areas. Each area is 2' x 3' for a total of 6 square feet of area under each light set. 69,000 lumens divided by 6 is 11,500 plus 8,000 for a total of 19,500 lumens total per/square foot of plant canopy on each of your two areas. Are you sure of these numbers?

Let's outline what you've told us so far:

1. You use 19,500 lumens per/square foot of plant canopy.

2. You used Miracle Grow as your nutrient.

3. You used reputable seeds from a reputable breeder.

4. The plants were healthy and the flower buds were of decent size and shape.

5. The temperatures maintained in your grow areas were proper and well within limits

6. Trichome growth was normal with adequate resin production.

7. Humidity was within reasonable limits.

8. pH was slightly high but well within limits for good growth.

I believe I've reviewed all of the pertinent data needed for a grow that could have affected yours.

The Miracle Grow isn't a very good choice for a nutrient as it isn't the proper ratios of nutrients for pot. You used a flowering nutrient that probably adjusted the ratios to near what is needed, so your nutrient isn't the problem.

The plants were healthy, so sickly growth isn't your problem.

Your light seems to be proper.

Temps, humidity and pH were acceptable.

No pest problems or the plants wouldn't have been healthy.

The only factor not included in this is the actual timing of the harvest. You've not mentioned using anything to examine your trichomes near harvest time, but you do mention using trichome color to determine the readiness for harvest.

How exactly did you tell the color of your trichomes? Are you talking about trichomes or pistils? Pistils are the hairs, trichomes are the resin glands that can't be seen without magnification to 30X at least.

The only thing that can be the problem with your grow is that the plants were harvested too soon. Everything else is correct or within limits.

Drying should only take a week, and should be done in total darkness. Was it in total darkness?

At that point, the high should have been pretty good. Harsh, but fairly strong. After smoking an eighth of an ounce of that pot, it should have put you into a coma.

Growing pot isn't rocket science. You've followed all the basics close enough to have grown a perfectly acceptable crop.

All things considered, this is the advice I can give you:

1. Use 24/7 lighting during the vegetative cycle. 18/6 will produce about half the thc that 24/7 will.

2. Use a nutrient that is perfect for pot. I use General Hydroponics "Flora Series, three part formula and it works like crazy. Miracle Grow just isn't the best you can use. Most of the MG products really s u c k. One of the Mods here "The Brothers Grunt" use it exclusively as their primary nutrient, but it's a specific one. A review of their posts will tell you which one they used and how they used it.

3. Your plants all need 24/7 of the best light. You shouldn't have to move them into "the brightest light". I use two 400 watt HPS in a 3.5 x 5.5 foot area and never get the lights closer than 18 inches. Move your lights up to 15" at least and use more lights to cover your area if needed.

4. Paint the walls flat white with the highest reflective flat white you can buy. I use "Behr" Premium Plus Ultra Pure White # 1050. My plants actually grow better near the walls.

5. Keep your pH a tad lower. The pH is critical to thc production. Yours was close enough to not have been too much of a problem.

6. Buy a 100 power microscope from radio shack at $10. It's worth $1000 for what it does for you.

7. Take a small clipping from any leaf nearest a bud. Take one from top, middle and bottom of the plant. Put it under 100X and look carefully at the color of the trichomes. At harvest, the *AVERAGE  *color of about half of the trichomes should be amber and the other half should be no longer clear, but cloudy.

My friend, I've grown so much pot, (tons not pounds), that there is no doubt that if you follow these instructions to the letter, I can guarantee you that you'll have serious, one toke pot.

My only estimate of your reasons for not producing this type of pot is that you harvested too early. If pot is harvested early after using an 18/6 lighting for growing, you can have some really weak pot. 

If you change your nutrients to a much better one and up your lights to 24/7, move your lights up to 15 inches and have enough to cover the room without moving your plants, paint your walls with a flat white paint and use the same seeds you have already, your pot will be world class.

If you're looking for a knock down high, Sativa isn't what you want. Try a good Indica with a cloudy/amber trichome harvest and it should lay you out.

On your next grow, take pictures from the start, place them into a Journal here and let us all watch your grow from start to finish.

If you do that, you'll have what you're looking for.

Good luck man!!!!


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey by the way I didn't intend to test you by my comment, I just have grown even a single plant to see if that was the problem and by the growth determined that it wasn't.  I actually have the microscope from radioshack and did use it....I want to thank you for this info and want to inform all of you that I have started over with all big bang femenized seeds from green house seeds a week ago and just don't want to make this costly mistake again.


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

also to correct myself about the lights I ment that the rating is always evaluated at a foot of distance from the source...


----------



## POTUS (Mar 2, 2008)

JayRa said:
			
		

> Hey by the way I didn't intend to test you by my comment, I just have grown even a single plant to see if that was the problem and by the growth determined that it wasn't. I actually have the microscope from radioshack and did use it....I want to thank you for this info and want to inform all of you that I have started over with all big bang femenized seeds from green house seeds a week ago and just don't want to make this costly mistake again.


 
I understand completely.

There are a LOT of bovine excrement experts that think they know about growing pot. Sadly, we have a few here. I wanted you to know exactly what my credentials were so that you would take my advice seriously.

I had to edit my lighting calculations for what you said, so you may want to review them for accuracy.

I'm not sure that you and I are on the same page with the lighting stats. 2' x 3' doesn't seem a large enough area for all the plants you had. That sounds like the bucket area.

At the maximum size, when "looking down" on your plants, what area would your canopy actually cover if it was all together in one area?

After your removing the males, and not counting the buckets, you had eight plants that were about 4 feet tall? 

We have to get the area total accurate before we can proceed.

It's hard to advise when not looking at either a photo or a plant, but it can be done. We just have to make sure we're on the same page.


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

the reason why I'm using the pot size for the dimensions is that the plants themselves were about the roundness of the pot....on another topic, are there any nutes that you would recomend for growing in soil that can be purchased at a nusery store??? I rather not order them....thanks again


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry about the lack of photos its just that I destroyed them shortly after I moved from the state where I had done this project...I'm actually starting from scratch again.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 2, 2008)

JayRa said:
			
		

> the reason why I'm using the pot size for the dimensions is that the plants themselves were about the roundness of the pot....on another topic, are there any nutes that you would recomend for growing in soil that can be purchased at a nusery store??? I rather not order them....thanks again


 
Unless you have a Hydro store near you, you'll not find the nutrients you need except online. I use a P.O. box outside of the postal system for my deliveries. Mailboxes etc, UPS store, there are a bunch of them. The nutrient I mentioned is great for soil grows as well. A gallon of each of the three parts will cost you $100 total, and last for several grows.

After 4-5 months of growth under 18/6 lighting, your plants should have been HUGE. Each plant should have been about 3-4 feet in diameter.

The size of your grow is confusing to me. If the plants were indeed small enough after 4-5 months of growing to still be the size of your one foot diameter buckets, that in itself shows a problem.

Are you sure about those sizes? This is very important to your grow.


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

let me dig and see if I can find some pics....


----------



## POTUS (Mar 2, 2008)

JayRa said:
			
		

> let me dig and see if I can find some pics....


 
Cool. I have to make a run downtown, but I'll check this thread before bed tonight.


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

while I look...In what period of time do you switch between light cycles?  It seems like I'm letting them grow for too long...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 2, 2008)

I have grown the same WW under a 400 w light, it has a coverage radius of 20 to 22 inches.  anything outside of 22 inches will not produce, no mater what kind of reflective material you use.  I keep my light within 22 inches of the bottom of my grow.  closer than 6-8 inches results in toasting of the tops.

I have gotten great yields and the smoke was very much worth smoking.  there is more to this mystery than the light.

Was the WW bud covered in trichs??  and I hate to suggest this for fear of sounding insulting, but you do know trichs are not the white hairs that turn red??  trichs, are the little tiny wax tubes that contain the resin. :doh:


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> Was the WW bud covered in trichs?? and I hate to suggest this for fear of sounding insulting, but you do know trichs are not the white hairs that turn red?? trichs, are the little tiny wax tubes that contain the resin. :doh:


 
No worries...Yes they were very covered with trichomes, the fan leaves and water leaves were even covered!


----------



## JayRa (Mar 2, 2008)

I am posting the only pics that survived when I wiped the HD...


----------



## smokybear (Mar 2, 2008)

The plants look great. The only thing I can figure out is that the harvest time is incorrect. Can you estimate how old the plants were in those pictures? If I were to guess, they are bout 4-5 weeks old. They look very lush and healthy. POTUS definately sounds like he knows what he's doing so any advice he gives you, I would take and run with that. Like I said before, it sounds like your harvesting them at the wrong time. I would definately start a grow journal and let us follow your progress. If you do that, you will end up with world class, one toke, make you choke bud. I wish you the best of luck and I hope you figure out whats wrong and are able to correct it. Grow it big my friend.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 2, 2008)

JayRa said:
			
		

> while I look...In what period of time do you switch between light cycles? It seems like I'm letting them grow for too long...


 
I grow only my Host plants in dirt. My crops are in hydro. Ebb and Flow.

I have an 8 foot ceiling in my grow areas and switch to flowering after growing my clones to 15-18 inches tall. They start as rooted clones at 6 inches tall.

When I'm done flowering, the plants are always 5 feet tall at harvest.

I always harvest slightly over a pound in the 3.5 x 5.5 area using 4 hydro tubs with 4 plants per/tub.

I see a nitrogen deficiency in your leaves. That's the miracle grow nutrient working on you. When you switch to a good MJ nutrient, that will go away.

They're also way too small for 4-5 month old plants. That again is your nutrient more than likely.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

I believe my bulbs are rated to produce 53000 lumens per sq ft each and the added lumens from the fluros at 8000 would put me at about 69000 lumens per sq foot for each of the two 'clusters'

Hiya JayRa . 1st your lights pump out those lumens totally and not per sq ft.

i agree and im an engineer too that you have enough coverage lightwise for area used.

400w hps will optimumly light 1sq metre

a 600w hps does 1.5sq metre.

anyway miracle grow is crap man you need to use proper nutes dsigned for weed not garden plants etc.

maybe your major pothead and need mega strong stuff but you seem to have it all covered maybe light leaks which was meant as any light leaking into flower room when lights are off for the 12 hours of darness if so this may be problem with potency.

anyway spliff waiting have to trot any probs feel free to ask/pm dude

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

i use a commercial powder feed made in u.k. so may be out of luck on this score jayra but its what commercial garden centres use in u.k. called chempak cheap as chips and does the job very well thats obvoiusly why garden centres use it to feed their plants .

pkj


----------



## Thorn (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks for the pics man. It is very strange that your not producing decent pot with all this. I know most people tend not to veg for very long. if you have lots og plants only vegged for about a month and then put into flower your can get a lower canopy and faster produced resin. i.e. you dont have to wait around for 4-5 months of veg.

Green produced under very poor conditions is still usually worth smoking, especially for beginners. I'm no expert, only on my second grow... my first one i was learning as i went along but got some GREAT weed out of it, and that was with fungus gnats through the whole thing, overwatering, underwatering from when i went on holiday for a week, starting off with only 1200 lumens for about 2 sq. foot of space! and then only a 150W hps for the last 5 weeks or so. And yea that was killer weed.

Potus defo knows his stuff man, but MJ is a weed and can be grow very successfully under not very ideal conditions. Oh and I also had to harvest that grow early...the plants were one Afghan and one Easy Sativa and both plants trichs were clear/cloudy when they got the chop and it was all still good.

Sorry I can't help you out more. All I can suggest is trying out different methods like sea of green, hydro, supercropping and all that. But not sure.


----------



## Dreadscale (Mar 3, 2008)

*Hi All* :ignore: 

I'm new here but *ZOOMED* right in on this post.

I am definitely no expert on growing. I do know you will get higher content in the buds, from cloned plants VS seed plants.

I'm not saying seed plants aren't potent but if you clone one, the next generation will be of higher content.

Seedlings have to mature for an excessive amount of time, IMO. to produce anything near the quality of cloned buds.

That's just my 2cents.

*GOOD LUCK*


----------



## Growdude (Mar 3, 2008)

Dreadscale said:
			
		

> *Hi All* :ignore:
> 
> I'm new here but *ZOOMED* right in on this post.
> 
> ...


 

Not sure if I agree with all of that, I do grow from clones but have always thought they degenerate over time not get better.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 3, 2008)

Cloning and cloning clones will eventually result in a degeneration of genetics. I prefer seeds and mothers from seed. I will only take clones from a mother from seed. 

I never clone clones. I feel like I am inbreeding, or playing with fire at the least. 

I have had many problems with cloning clones in the past, seems the more you clone the weaker the strains get. I feel this is a result of radical hormone changes. After all you are using the same plant...over and over again.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 3, 2008)

Folks, I'm not talking about cloning from clones.

I keep a Host plant for up to a couple of years and take clones from her.

Each clone is a genetic duplicate of the Host. It will be identical to the host in every single way.

If you take a clone from a clone, at about 11 to 13 levels, it degrades in one grow. This is a well known, but little understood fact with MJ. The Botanists don't have a clue why this happens, but you can set your clock by it. It's always the same generation, but I don't remember which it is. I know it's either 11, 12 or 13 generations.

Until that generation is reached, the results will be identical for each grow, given the same parameters.


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 4, 2008)

Has anyone else tryed your smoke and if so did they not get high either.


----------



## brookstown (Feb 24, 2009)

did you say you were using miracle grow? lol miracle grow!


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 24, 2009)

Plant don't like excessive nitrogen during flowering, and with all those MG products you used (soil and nutes) I'm betting this is what happened. Plants don't like to put too much energy into flowering when they have lots of nitrogen, but they sure will look nice and green. I bet this is why your plants looked great then smoked bad, they had all kinds of N to look pretty with, but too much to grow good smoke with. Get some nutes with MJ in mind for your next grow I say...


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Feb 25, 2009)

lol this thread is old....


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL indeed, ha man must I have been high last night....


----------



## POTUS (Feb 25, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> LOL indeed, ha man must I have been high last night....


Dude! Must I have been too! I so was high, was I floatin. Dude! I come didn't down until midnight after. hehe mybad :hubba:


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm going to take a shot in the dark with this one so don't be offended. i haven't seen it addressed and nothing else makes since.

Are you sure you know what trichomes are? Are you chopping when your hairs are 50%amber and not the glands?

Edit: woops i was high too... POTUS, the clone death may be a mechanism related to the strip of apoctosis controllers at the end of every piece of dna. i remember from bio that there is a section at the end of the dna chain that looses exactly 1 unit every time it divides, so that at  certain point it has no units and can no longer be copied. Cancer cells are simply cells missing this section so they lack the ability to kill themselves. I'm sure it isnt the same but it may be similar/related.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 27, 2009)

hahahahahaha im not high, but this would be even funnier if i was


----------

